# Taylor St. Baristas - Brighton



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Guys,

Just thought i'd let you all know about my visit to TSB yesterday..

Quite a small place, a little cramped, but nice and friendly staff.

Equipment wise, they had a dalla corte (probably group 2) and 3 mazzers (looked like 2 SJ's and a Robur)

Everything was properly weighed and measured..

They have obviously got knowledgeable staff, and I asked for their recommendations for espresso/flat white etc.

Because of their association with Union, it was not a surprise to get a "Rogue" recommendation for flat white.

and they had Union's "abahuzamugambi ba kawa, rwanda" as a guest coffee (very nice acidity, fruity and aromatic.)

Looked like they get a few guests from James Gourmet, Hasbean and Square Mile too (certainly a preference towards medium roast).

I have to admit that I often put some sweetener in my espresso, but they have cured this habit for me (extra points awarded for that!)

Espresso was lovely and balanced, with natural sweetness.

The flat white was very luxurious, but I found the rogue a little bit lost in there...

Also had an almond chocolate brownie, which was excellent!

(actually, the food overall looked very nice)

Overall, I would definitely recommend a visit to this cafe if you are in brighton.

Small, and unimposing, but they are well trained, and can offer you a great cup for sure.


----------



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

They're round the corner from my office. Last time I was there I had a really nice filter, not sure the exact brew method but it was a really delicate yirg.

On the other side of the road almost at the station is cafe coho. Another union shop with revelation as their house blend. Last time I went in they had a guest blend from a local Horsham based roaster. They have another cafe in the lanes area right next to the Marwood (which is the most eccentric coffee shop I've been to). There are a fair few other places around town, we're spoilt for choice here.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Maz100 said:


> They're round the corner from my office. Last time I was there I had a really nice filter, not sure the exact brew method but it was a really delicate yirg.
> 
> On the other side of the road almost at the station is cafe coho. Another union shop with revelation as their house blend. Last time I went in they had a guest blend from a local Horsham based roaster. They have another cafe in the lanes area right next to the Marwood (which is the most eccentric coffee shop I've been to). There are a fair few other places around town, we're spoilt for choice here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


You're very lucky









Unfortunately we don't have any really decent places near us in chichester (at least none i've found).

Big fan of Brighton, so will try out your recommendation aswell! Cheers

Luckily i'm off to London next week, so looking forward to sampling more great stuff


----------



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

Brighton is excellent for coffee and I completely agree with the review of Taylor St. above.

One of the best places, which was one of the first 'proper' coffee places to open in Brighton, is the Red Roaster -they make beautiful coffees there as well!


----------



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

Red roaster is great. They supply their on site roasted coffee to a number of other local cafes.

Ground Coffee House in kemptown is a personal favourite of mine, it's the hub of the local community. They also have one in Hove and owner Rick is spreading rumours of a third cafe at a central location.

Small Batch also roast their own and have just opened a third site at seven dials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

